# Firearms and Shooting > Firearms, Optics and Accessories >  How Strong are 98 Actions

## jakewire

If a bloke bought one of the Zastava 98's that SR Martin are bringing in, just how strong would they be
As a bench mark, say, would they be as good as one of the FN made Winchesters, or as a comparison, would they be as strong as your average 700. ?
cheers.

----------


## 199p

They still have to meat sami specifications so one would assume that as long as your loads didnt go over there pressure limits you wouldn't have to worry about it.

----------


## Shamus

The Interarms actions (at least the later ones) came from the same factory and they were chambered in 375 H&H and 458 Win so I am guessing strong enough ...

----------


## Wildman

How strong is any other modern action? They are all pretty much the same thing. Minor differences in gas handling  but I don't think 98's would let you down unless you're doing something stupid with wildcats...

----------


## jakewire

Cheers guys  sensible and  practical answers. :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## jakewire

So one could then buy the 6.5x55 action length rifle and make a 257 roberts out of it.?
Oddball thing that the 257 roberts is.

----------


## Wildman

> So one could then buy the 6.5x55 action length rifle and make a 257 roberts out of it.?
> Oddball thing that the 257 roberts is.


That would be the smart thing to do, especially since your biggest potential critic is in the bush hunting.

----------


## jakewire

Yes he is and do you think that is  why  I am enjoying myself so. :Have A Nice Day: 
or is there another reason.... nah.

----------


## nor-west

Brian and I spoke to Allan Carr who gave us a very complete answer about the difference in the new Zastava and older 98 Mauser metal make up. Give him a ring and ask him. Mitch Maxberry gave almost the same information.

----------


## jakewire

Thanks.

----------


## Tentman

You could just buy my 257 Roberts, VZ-33 action with bolt handle, mounts and barrel (lothar wather in a featherweight profile) all done by Allan Carr, stock on a Slee Modern classic "Rigby" pattern, Satterlee Model 70 safety with left side lever, scope is a Meopta 4x but we could talk about that, PM me your email and I'll send you a pic or 3

----------


## Wildman

> You could just buy my 257 Roberts, VZ-33 action with bolt handle, mounts and barrel (lothar wather in a featherweight profile) all done by Allan Carr, stock on a Slee Modern classic "Rigby" pattern, Satterlee Model 70 safety with left side lever, scope is a Meopta 4x but we could talk about that, PM me your email and I'll send you a pic or 3


You should put photos up anyways.

----------


## Shamus

> You could just buy my 257 Roberts, VZ-33 action with bolt handle, mounts and barrel (lothar wather in a featherweight profile) all done by Allan Carr, stock on a Slee Modern classic "Rigby" pattern, Satterlee Model 70 safety with left side lever, scope is a Meopta 4x but we could talk about that, PM me your email and I'll send you a pic or 3


That sounds rather nice, do you have any photos?

----------


## nor-west

Tell them what you did  :Brzzzzz:

----------


## gimp

98, like, 1898, like, 116 year old design, how old-fashioned, get a Blaser, pinnacle of bolt action design thus far

----------


## jakewire

Goddam your back , you should still be Hobbiting.
I'd have had this done and dusted in two more days.

----------


## veitnamcam

collet locking isn't really bolt action tho is it.

Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wildman

> collet locking isn't really bolt action tho is it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


I  agree, a Blaser is more like jamming something in a hole and hoping it stays there...

----------


## gimp

> collet locking isn't really bolt action tho is it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


not a traditional (read: old, boring) turnbolt, no, but still a manually operated "bolt"

----------


## gimp

> I  agree, a Blaser is more like jamming something in a hole and hoping it stays there...


Nah the plastic washer keeps it in place

----------


## jakewire

Will they be still making the R8 action in 116yrs I wonder

----------


## gimp

> Will they be still making the R8 action in 116yrs I wonder



Presumably they will have continued to innovate and make progress

----------


## jakewire

Depending on the definition of progress I suppose.

----------


## ishoot10s

> collet locking isn't really bolt action tho is it.
> 
> Sent from my GT-S5360T using Tapatalk 2


yeah, 'course it is. Anything with a "bolt", including AR's, AK's, pump guns, lever guns etc is literally a bolt action. The "bolt-action" type should actually be called something like "pull-action" to differentiate from lever-action, pump-action, auto-action.  :ORLY:

----------


## ishoot10s

> I  agree, a Blaser is more like jamming something in a hole and hoping it stays there...


Works for dogs when they're chockablock up a bitch.  :Wtfsmilie:  I'm sure Blaser thoroughly researched the "Bulbus glandis" in canines and copied the technique...  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

> Depending on the definition of progress I suppose.




Ain't it purty + technologically advanced?

----------


## jakewire

I'm quite liking the scope.

And that red bit, I like the red bit.

----------


## Toby

Open the bolt and tell me it's pretty  :Sick:

----------


## jakewire

Your only two hrs out of the bush, my serious thread has doubled in size and we are all talking about bloody Blasers. 
how does this happen.

----------


## gimp

> Your only two hrs out of the bush, my serious thread has doubled in size and we are all talking about bloody Blasers. 
> how does this happen.


Hard not to talk about Blasers, really


I saw a very nice K95 the other day, you ought to get one of those

----------


## jakewire

No I don't I have a very nice Sako Deluxe that I never use already , there back to normal rifles.

I have to get aother rifle as I bought a stock pack of Tim and some 243 cases, and there is some 243 dies here as well and I have a scope to go on it, I just don't have a 243.
Yet.

We should turn this into a Wanted ad.

----------


## Wildman

> No I don't I have a very nice Sako Deluxe that I never use already , there back to normal rifles.
> 
> I have to get aother rifle as I bought a stock pack of Tim and some 243 cases, and there is some 243 dies here as well and I have a scope to go on it, I just don't have a 243.
> Yet.


Seems logical and rational.

----------


## gimp

Sell that shit to me, and I'll put a .243 barrel on my Sako


wait, don't you have my .243 dies? Maybe Tim had my .243 dies. Hmmm

----------


## Wildman

> Sell that shit to me, and I'll put a .243 barrel on my Sako
> 
> 
> wait, don't you have my .243 dies? Maybe Tim had my .243 dies. Hmmm


Why didn't we swap rifles? Would have saved me a lot of $$

----------


## gimp

Because I'm not serious (except about the dies, I'm sure I loaned them to someone)


How's your 6.5x47 Sako shoot anyway?

----------


## jakewire

Pete , your 243 dies are here, Tims 243 dies are also here.
Wildman your 300magnum dies are also here, because I have been slack and not posted them back to you
I shall do that this week.

I do actually have some dies here that belong to me, just incase anybody is wondering.

----------


## Wildman

> Because I'm not serious (except about the dies, I'm sure I loaned them to someone)
> 
> 
> How's your 6.5x47 Sako shoot anyway?


C'mon, why do you need 2 x 6.5 cals? I mean at least they are different chamberings, who would be crazy enough to own 3 in the same chambering!?!


Good enough to kill shit.... 2920fps with 123gr Amax...

----------


## gimp

> C'mon, why do you need 2 x 6.5 cals? I mean at least they are different chamberings, who would be crazy enough to own 3 in the same chambering!?!
> 
> 
> Good enough to kill shit.... 2920fps with 123gr Amax...



who, indeed?

----------


## gimp

> Pete , your 243 dies are here, Tims 243 dies are also here.
> Wildman your 300magnum dies are also here, because I have been slack and not posted them back to you
> I shall do that this week.
> 
> I do actually have some dies here that belong to me, just incase anybody is wondering.


Why'd you buy his if you have mine? Insanity

----------


## jakewire

I didn't buy his dies, they just happen to be here along with a whole heap of other stuff

----------


## jakewire

[QUOTE=Wildman;307941]C'mon, why do you need 2 x 6.5 cals? I mean at least they are different chamberings, who would be crazy enough to own 3 in the same chambering!?!
QUOTE]

Ummmmm...... possibly me.

----------


## blaserR8

> I  agree, a Blaser is more like jamming something in a hole and hoping it stays there...


The R8 is officially the strongest action ever tested by DEVA.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

As it happens, I now have a 257 Roberts, in a a VZ-33 action with bolt handle, mounts and barrel (lothar walther in a featherweight profile) all done by Allan Carr, stock on a Slee Modern classic "Rigby" pattern, Satterlee Model 70 safety with left side lever.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Wildman

> As it happens, I now have a 257 Roberts, in a a VZ-33 action with bolt handle, mounts and barrel (lothar walther in a featherweight profile) all done by Allan Carr, stock on a Slee Modern classic "Rigby" pattern, Satterlee Model 70 safety with left side lever.


Well you better put some pics up!!

----------


## nor-west

@Carlsen Highway and a lovely rifle it is.

----------


## jakewire

> Well you better put some pics up!!


Yes agreed, it sound very nice, put some pictures up please James.

----------


## kiwijames

> The R8 is officially the strongest action ever tested by DEVA.


Until the washer gives way

I don't think I'm ever going to get tired of this joke.

----------


## Gerbs

:Useless:

----------


## nor-west

I've got a photo of it and it's stable mate an Orberndorf in .250 Savage up the McCauley somewhere.

----------

